# Vulkan gone?!



## Skooz (Oct 28, 2019)

After using MSI afterburner to overclock a GTX 1650 on laptop, the gpuz would see that the vulkan box is unchecked for both the ryzen vega 8 and gtx 1650, both are gone.

I currently dont have any games with vulkan support, but is this a bug from msi afterburner somehow messing up the vulkan support or is it just a bug from gpuz?

anyone have similar issue?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 28, 2019)

Interesting, first time I hear about it. Does a reboot fix it?


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 28, 2019)

It could be because the 1650 is now seen as your main GPU and Vulkan was an AMD bred software based solution. You don't have to worry about anything though as arguably the best parts of Vulkan were baked into DX12 WHich is the default API for Windows 10.


----------



## Skooz (Oct 28, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Interesting, first time I hear about it. Does a reboot fix it?



Nope, I did a clean install with 1650 and a clean install for ryzen driver, no luck, both are still unchecked.



kapone32 said:


> It could be because the 1650 is now seen as your main GPU and Vulkan was an AMD bred software based solution. You don't have to worry about anything though as arguably the best parts of Vulkan were baked into DX12 WHich is the default API for Windows 10.



I sure hope so, i was actually so annoyed to the point i had to reinstall the entire windows 10 and that fixed it lol, i am not overclocking it for now, I wanna see if it is a visual glitch or does it actually mess with vulkan.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 28, 2019)

Try GPU caps viewer, if it shows anything for Vulkan and check if you can run their included benchmarks


----------



## Skooz (Oct 28, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Try GPU caps viewer, if it shows anything for Vulkan and check if you can run their included benchmarks



Hmmm, Ill try that later I guess, if i cant find anyone with the same problem. Since I just reinstalled everything I dont wanna "mess up" that god damn check box, it really drives me crazy lol


----------



## Voluman (Oct 28, 2019)

It happened with me too when messing both nvidia and radeon driver on same system same time, (ie, not removing driver before swapping card) but if im remember correctly mostly with radeon drivers, nvidia always install and good to go for me.
But im on win 8.1 with various win7, sometimes win 10 driver, so i am aware of strange things


----------



## Skooz (Oct 28, 2019)

Voluman said:


> It happened with me too when messing both nvidia and radeon driver on same system same time, (ie, not removing driver before swapping card) but if im remember correctly mostly with radeon drivers, nvidia always install and good to go for me.



do you have any vulkan games to try? To see if it is just a visual glitch or is vulkan actually disabled for some reason?


----------



## Voluman (Oct 28, 2019)

I have one, Strange brigade but not installed, check that what Whiz said, gpu capsviewer link, i checked that, there was no vulkan and opencl at that time.
Try uninstall both your driver, probably with ddu and reinstall, lets see it help you.


----------



## Skooz (Oct 28, 2019)

So I tried with msi afterburner again, turns out it might be a nvidia driver issue, they have a new driver just a few days ago and i updated to that, vulkan is staying now! Yay!

But then i discovered a new problem with my laptop.......I am getting power throttled, fuck lol

Will a more powerful brick solve this issue or probably no? I have a 150W brick right now that came with it, probably too low......


----------



## Naki (Oct 30, 2019)

Playing games or using heavy software for extended periods of time *on a laptop* simply cannot work, unless said laptop is a business workstation-class one. Even on that, it will likely take heavy software fine, but suck at games.  No power bricks can help with this.
To avoid issues, do all of this on a desktop PC, which will handle this easily. 

Laptops are for portability, not raw/durable power, I am afraid.


----------

